# So much for 99g (Easton EC90 25.4mm Handlebar)



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

11% over. Sigh... Not a single part on my new build has actually come in at or underweight. %&$#!!!!!!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> 11% over. Sigh... Not a single part on my new build has actually come in at or underweight. %&$#!!!!!!


You need a new scale.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> You need a new scale.


Thanks for consoling me during my period of misery!
:madman:

The only thing good about this handlebar is that it matches my 31.6mm EC90 350mm Setback seatpost. I have KCNC SC Bone 25.4 610mm long at 114g.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

That has to suck when you spend your time picking out every part and then they're all overweight.


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2004)

the EC90s before CNT are 99g


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

the stupid bar has 99g stamped on the front of it!!!! ga!!!!!


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

Whoa! thats some serious variance. 

Mine came in at 100g. Exact same bar.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Cheers! said:


> Thanks for consoling me during my period of misery!
> :madman:
> 
> The only thing good about this handlebar is that it matches my 31.6mm EC90 350mm Setback seatpost. I have KCNC SC Bone 25.4 610mm long at 114g.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to rub it in. I've been there myself with things that are over the claimed weight. Any chance you could exchange it where you bought it explaining that the bar you purchased from them is 11% over the claimed weight which is reality for you, but not acceptable?

If Easton's bike policy is the same as their baseball bat policy, you'll have to take it up with Easton directly. I've had good luck dealing with them the past few years with my son's bats (my son manages to dent his share of high priced baseball bats). Anyway, it might be worth a call to see what they say. Especially since the bar says 99g right on it!!!!

BB


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to rub it in. I've been there myself with things that are over the claimed weight. Any chance you could exchange it where you bought it explaining that the bar you purchased from them is 11% over the claimed weight which is reality for you, but not acceptable?
> 
> If Easton's bike policy is the same as their baseball bat policy, you'll have to take it up with Easton directly. I've had good luck dealing with them the past few years with my son's bats (my son manages to dent his share of high priced baseball bats). Anyway, it might be worth a call to see what they say. Especially since the bar says 99g right on it!!!!
> 
> BB


My girlfriend gave this to me as one of those anniversary gifts... Do you think it would be bad if I went to my girlfriend and asked for the receipt to take the handlebar back to wherever she got it from?


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

No, she bought you it to make you happy so if you're not happy return it and get something lighter. Hopefully she kept the receipt which you should have even if you do like the bar.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> the stupid bar has 99g stamped on the front of it!!!! ga!!!!!


Think of it as you have lucked out to get a 10% stronger bar for the same money.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Think of it as you have lucked out to get a 10% stronger bar for the same money.


What if the extra 10% was just all clearcoat?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> What if the extra 10% was just all clearcoat?


Impact resistance.

Otherwise: acetone.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Impact resistance.
> 
> Otherwise: acetone.


ok... before I go to that extreme, I will ask for the receipt back. failing that I will contact Easton and see if they can do anything. Failing that I will try to wet sand it with 1000 grit before I hit it with acetone.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

Same thing happened to me with the same bar!!! 112 gr on my case.
So I went and ordered a Schmolke TLO at 74 gr...problem solved but the solution was a little expensive  The old EC90 can be sub 100 gr if I recall.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

It's a gift... and it's 11 grams..... put it on your bike and be happy you didn't have to pay for it 

Pretty Busch League to ask for the reciept to take it back..... if you're really worried about the weight (which amounts to a good spit or so), talk to Easton directly. ATMO


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

briscoelab said:


> It's a gift... and it's 11 grams..... put it on your bike and be happy you didn't have to pay for it
> 
> Pretty Busch League to ask for the reciept to take it back..... if you're really worried about the weight (which amounts to a good spit or so), talk to Easton directly. ATMO


I was thikning that too... although indirectly I have paid for this bar in same manner.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

BruceBrown said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to rub it in. I've been there myself with things that are over the claimed weight. Any chance you could exchange it where you bought it explaining that the bar you purchased from them is 11% over the claimed weight which is reality for you, but not acceptable?
> 
> BB


Tried that with a Ritchey stem and a Bontrager Valiant Rim.

The shop was _less_ than understanding.

"It's still light isn't it?"
"Not as light as the cheaper versions"
"So why didn't you order one of those?" :madman:

Bontrager to their credit did send out a 2nd rim. It was heavier than the first rim. :skep:

It's hard to find an 'honest' weight on a company website. A bit better using google, but just a bit. I've seen discussions from here with wrong weights pull up in google results.

JmZ


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

You think Easton is bad at weights...you got to see Selle Italia! Apparently gravity is different in Italy


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

jmartpr said:


> You think Easton is bad at weights...you got to see Selle Italia! Apparently gravity is different in Italy


You mean my 139g Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonino that has a claimed weight of 125g?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*Easton weights...*



Cheers! said:


> 11% over. Sigh... Not a single part on my new build has actually come in at or underweight. %&$#!!!!!!


i have found Easton varies pretty much in handlebars and seatposts alike.

I sold many EC90 seatposts and also these handlebars and therefore weighed a whole bunch of them. Only 2 or 3 out of 50 handlebars were about 100g. i picked the lightest one for myself which still collects dust in a box somewhere in my basement: 96g

shown below the lightest samples out of quite a bunch of each item:
Easton EC90SL 25,4: 96g (weights went up to 114g if i remember right)
Easton EC90SL 31,8: 125g (usually around 130-135g)
Easton Monkeylite: 149g (some hit the 160g mark)
Easton EC90 seapost: 196g (most around 205g)

conclusion - if you want it light make sure to have your parts weighed before you buy!


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I know what you mean - bought an EC90 seatpost and it's 18 grams overweight :madmax:


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

briscoelab said:


> It's a gift... and it's 11 grams..... put it on your bike and be happy you didn't have to pay for it
> 
> Pretty Busch League to ask for the reciept to take it back..... if you're really worried about the weight (which amounts to a good spit or so), talk to Easton directly. ATMO


That's if you're chewing quality tobacco.

I have to agree on this one. It's an anniversary gift from your lady which means you should be as happy and proud of it as you can be. That's worth much more than 11 grams at this point.

Now, after you are married 20 years like me, you buy the lighter one from Nino and after it is shipped to you and mounted, you eBay the heavier one and everyone is happy knowing only what they have to know....

BB


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> That's if you're chewing quality tobacco.
> 
> I have to agree on this one. It's an anniversary gift from your lady which means you should be as happy and proud of it as you can be. That's worth much more than 11 grams at this point.
> 
> ...


haha... tempting... she is suspicious whenever packages get delievered... She knows it is either car parts or bike parts...

Nino: Problem with weighing parts before you buy them is that the local bike stores here don't stock anything. Everything is special order, full payment before the order is placed. No refunds unless defective. So the ability to weigh parts is pretty much non-existant. At this point you are left wondering, do I pay 40% markup to the bike store, and the various Canadian distributors with exclusive rights to sell certain products, or do I just take my chances on USA/UK mail order...


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

OK as a weight weenie it hurts, OK the variance is high-10%, OK it has 99 stamped on the bar, BUT we are talking about 10grams!!!!! 
Above all, it's a gift from your lady - get real.
If it was a 700g crankset or a 1500g fork it was a different story...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

If nothing else emailing the photo to Easton is good evidence that their product isn't meeting the advertised weight. That's false advertising since they're bold enough to put the weight on the bar. :skep:


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Just email Easton and attach the picture. Ask if you can have one that actually weighs what they claim...

But i found in the past contacting Easton not the easiest task.


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

Hey OP-

Solely out of curiousity, do you have a reference weight to test the accuracy of your scale?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Ah!

Here's my brother's:










If Italy was in the Alps... I could understand...


----------



## flynnet (May 19, 2007)

Batas said:


> If Italy was in the Alps... I could understand...


I'm pretty sure that part of the Alps are in Italy. :skep:


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Batas said:


> If Italy was in the Alps... I could understand...


The Alps do run through northern Italy. The highest peak in the range, Mont Blanc, is on the French-Italian border. I wonder what the gravitational deviance is up there?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey, YOU guys are pissed off. How about me? I bought a Scott Spark LTD and it's almost 300g overweight! How do they get away with it?!


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

flynnet said:


> I'm pretty sure that part of the Alps are in Italy. :skep:


I was being sarcastic...

But what I mean is, they are weighed on the Alps and sold on... Venice. 

And no, I don't think that altitude can make for such weight dif.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

digit3 said:


> Hey OP-
> 
> Solely out of curiousity, do you have a reference weight to test the accuracy of your scale?


hrm... I wonder where I can buy a reference weight from...


----------



## digit3 (May 19, 2007)

I got one when I bought my scale. I bought mine from this place:

http://www.americanweigh.com/index.php?cPath=113&osCsid=1b562134053efe295cdb1b42d763383e


----------



## herve (Jun 13, 2005)

i own 2 monkeylite sl and about the weight , the first is at 143 grs and the 2nd is at 155 grs .


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

*Negligible Diff in Weight at Top of Mont Blanc*



mtb143 said:


> The Alps do run through northern Italy. The highest peak in the range, Mont Blanc, is on the French-Italian border. I wonder what the gravitational deviance is up there?


I'm in school, so I decided to do this calculation since it's rather simple.

Gravity @ the top of Mont Blanc (4810m) is: 9.8076116 m/s^2

Gravity @ sea level is: 9.8224264 m/s^2

First, you do the calculations to find the actual weight (Force that is imposed on the mass by gravity) as if it were measured at the top of Mont Blanc. That turned out to be 1.176913392 Newtons

Comparing that with the weight at sea level: 1.178691168 N

The difference between the weights is: 0.001777 N

Which turns out to be:

0.0003996599424605468 pounds = 0.1812827 grams

So, that: 0.1812827/120 -> 0.15% difference in weight.

Oh, well Italians definitely don't have any excuses for overweight parts


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Man, just thought about that. A 10% variance on parts weight. That would make a 30lb bike weigh anywhere inbetween 27lbs - 33lbs....that's really ridiculous. 

It's interesting from what I've learned in engineering statistics that 1-5% variance is pretty normal in production runs. It can be a malfunctioning machine that creates these parts, or a difference in seasonal temperatures...it's kinda interesting. If you marked each batch and measured them you would start to get an impression of what is causing the weights to vary so much.

Makes me think if you really want to sell parts to weight weenies you should put a time/date stamp on the product. That way people could post up weights and say hey the XXX product manufactured in January is 13g heavier than the same product manufactured in June...it would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

yep definitely a downside to carbon, inconsistencies in resin and clearcoats, never have that problem with precision machined aluminum parts.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok. So several weeks go by. I contacted Easton Sports and spoke up about my unhappiness at their product.

They offered to look around their USA head office for the lightest EC90 25.4 mm flat bar they had. Offered to swap my bar for the lightest one they could find at their office. I pay for shipping to USA and they would cover the shipping back to me.

The lightest bar they could find at their office was 104g. 5% over weight is acceptable... 12% was not.

I'm now a much happier Easton user.










This is how I verfied my scale. It has a 0.5g accuracy according to the manufacturer. One candian 10 cent coin has the following specification. All the coins I found in my jar of change was 2000 or newer.

From https://www.mint.ca/

2000 to date 
Composition: 92% steel, 5.5% copper, 2.5% nickel
Weight (g): 1.75
Diameter (mm): 18.03
Thickness (mm): 1.22

This is a picture showing QTY 10, 10 cent coins on the scale.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It still indicates that they need to revise the marketing graphics to reflect the norm rather than the best case.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> This is how I verfied my scale. It has a 0.5g accuracy according to the manufacturer.


You are not a class A weenie if you do not own a set of calibration weights.

I have just recently leveled up, and I was pleased to see that the scales I had been using were accurate. I bought a 50g, 200g, and 300g set. Need to add 100g and 500g.



Cheers! said:


> The lightest bar they could find at their office was 104g.


That's criminal. As in misleading advertising and fraud criminal.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curmy said:


> You are not a class A weenie if you do not own a set of calibration weights.
> 
> I have just recently leveled up, and I was pleased to see that the scales I had been using were accurate. I bought a 50g, 200g, and 300g set. Need to add 100g and 500g.


Sure I'm... Every last cent of my paychecks are going into my bikes. No need to waste money into calibration weights. Those 10 cent coins will be put towards more bicycle parts shortly... To be precise... they will be used to pay my American Express that was used to buy bicycle parts this past month.


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

I have the solution and it is so suprisingly brilliant I cannot believe i thought of it. This will save you the effort it takes to push 11g around as well as retain that weight in your wallet. My solution is very cheap in fact I hope it doesnt cost you a thing. Tell your girlfreind you love the gift. She will be very pleased. Then put the bar on your bike. Get your riding gear on, Look in the mirror. Then go to the toilet and take a pee (be sure to shake). This is gauranteed to shave weight as well as enable you to pedal faster. When you place the bike on the scale be sure to subtract at least a qaurter pound. All of this is scientifically tested so do not question its Integrity. Ride Fast!!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

I think you forget that you are visiting the "weight weenies" sub forum of MTBR. Every tenth of a gram counts.


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> I think you forget that you are visiting the "weight weenies" sub forum of MTBR. Every tenth of a gram counts.


What bike is this bar going on?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

kcreager said:


> What bike is this bar going on?


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477909


----------



## kcreager (Nov 13, 2007)

Cheers! said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=477909


Is it Built up completly yet? If so how does it ride?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

still waiting on a headset to arrive to start building the frame up. The wheels from Alchemy Bicycle works are scheduled for end of February.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

All that for 7 grams, you are a weenie!

Did you consider Syntace?

My 31.8 x 630mm carbon flat bar came in at 134 grams : )


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> All that for 7 grams, you are a weenie!
> 
> Did you consider Syntace?
> 
> My 31.8 x 630mm carbon flat bar came in at 134 grams : )


I'm a big time weeine. I had a Duraflite 25.4mm carbon I sold on a bike a while back that was 118 g. I actually have a KCNC SC Bone 25.4mm clamp, 610mm wide at 116g. But I acquired a Easton EC90 setback seatpost and I wanted the handlebar to match the seatpost.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

snowdrifter said:


> All that for 7 grams, you are a weenie!


Yes, and your point is?

When you buy an item, and it is missing something that is written on the cover in bold letters, would not you be upset?


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Curmy said:


> Yes, and your point is?
> 
> When you buy an item, and it is missing something that is written on the cover in bold letters, would not you be upset?


It's a known fact weights vary. 11% is not that bad. Yes it's bad marketing on Easton's part for naming the bar 99.

Personally, I would not pay shipping fees to save 7 grams. But hey, Cheers is sick with the WW Bug


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> I'm a big time weeine. I had a Duraflite 25.4mm carbon I sold on a bike a while back that was 118 g. I actually have a KCNC SC Bone 25.4mm clamp, 610mm wide at 116g. But I acquired a Easton EC90 setback seatpost and I wanted the handlebar to match the seatpost.


Well, I didn't know you were going for color coordination as well, it all makes sense now :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> Well, I didn't know you were going for color coordination as well, it all makes sense now :thumbsup:


You can't just randomly bolt light parts onto a bike. You have to make things match as well. It's part of the attention to detail.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

snowdrifter said:


> It's a known fact weights vary. 11% is not that bad.


The bad part is that they could not find a single one in the office that is under 104g. Yes, we know that weights vary, but the idea is that they vary both ways.

11% is bad even for composites.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Curmy said:


> The bad part is that they could not find a single one in the office that is under 104g. Yes, we know that weights vary, but the idea is that they vary both ways.
> 
> 11% is bad even for composites.


That thought crossed my mind too, but I bite my tongue while I was talking with Easton Sports, I was happy get rid of the pig 111g bar I had in my hands for anything lighter.

Nino has a EC90 bar that weighed 96g. I wonder out of how many it took for him to find that 96g bar he has.


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

What I don't understand is how precision CNC parts like hubs etc can still have such large variances in weight.


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

its probably irrelevant now, but for reference, a nickel weighs a nickel...


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Not in Canada

Nickel (Canada)
Mass: 3.95 g


----------



## skottt160 (Apr 25, 2008)

hah. touche, got me on that one.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

snowdrifter said:


> It's a known fact weights vary. 11% is not that bad. Yes it's bad marketing on Easton's part for naming the bar 99.
> 
> Personally, I would not pay shipping fees to save 7 grams. But hey, Cheers is sick with the WW Bug


I'm going to quote you as my signature for my posts...


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got a new old stock Klein Stratum 90 in the mail last week. Darn thing weighs 91.4g. Too bad I paid $45 for it, maybe I should call Klein and have them make me a new one. Oh wait, they're defunct. Shame, I love me some Klein products. Amazing what they got a handlebar to weigh fourteen years ago. Nothing lighter but schmolke for a much higher price.








Thanks for the pic Bike-Pro


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> haha... tempting... she is suspicious whenever packages get delievered... She knows it is either car parts or bike parts...
> 
> Nino: Problem with weighing parts before you buy them is that the local bike stores here don't stock anything. Everything is special order, full payment before the order is placed. No refunds unless defective. So the ability to weigh parts is pretty much non-existant. At this point you are left wondering, do I pay 40% markup to the bike store, and the various Canadian distributors with exclusive rights to sell certain products, or do I just take my chances on USA/UK mail order...


Do what I do... Get parts delivered to the office, and then install them when you're out on a ride


----------



## j5ive (Sep 24, 2005)

Your not worried how well 10 year old resin has traveled?


----------



## Frank_Zuccarini (Feb 29, 2008)

*Another Idea*

Hello Cheers.

Have you considered cutting 1/2" off of each end of your bar?

This solution does not address the 'truth in advertising' issue, but it will get you below 99 grams. I doubt that you could feel the difference in steering/control ability.

Frank


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

No I can't cut anymore off. 560mm is already pretty much perfect for width. Maybe back in the early 90s I would have done that. 

Super narrow bars and super long stem and a frame that is too small for the rider... But now I know better.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Well, I'm off Easton products for good.

Really irks me that they would stamp 99g on the thing and they can't find one that weight in the WAREHOUSE.

Easton sucks.


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

j5ive said:


> Your not worried how well 10 year old resin has traveled?


Not at all, should I be? Its NOS so I know it has not been in crashes. It doesn't have a single scratch. I'd imagine that carbon fiber components would last a while so long as they dont get damaged. How do some manufacturers offer lifetime warranties on carbon products? Besides, this is my fourth klein carbon bar and Ive never had an issue yet.


----------



## dougal.s (Mar 13, 2006)

560mm is relatively narrow for modern bars. Currently experimenting with 660mm Salsa bars instead of ec90s. Might leave them on when the race season starts to see how they go.


----------



## kokoAzuela (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone want to trade some EC90's with 4 rides on them? i bought them, stupid me never considered i was using bar ends, they are too narrow for my taste with the barends installed..


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

TheRedMantra said:


> Not at all, should I be? Its NOS so I know it has not been in crashes. It doesn't have a single scratch. I'd imagine that carbon fiber components would last a while so long as they dont get damaged. How do some manufacturers offer lifetime warranties on carbon products? Besides, this is my fourth klein carbon bar and Ive never had an issue yet.


If it was kept out in sunlight, it's possible that it would degrade the resin matrix over time. Hopefully it wasn't sitting on a shelf in the window....kinda unlikely.


----------



## leftycan1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Trim the ends off a little bit? just a thought. Although you would have to take 10% off to be close to 99 grams.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

Recent purchase : Salsa ProMoto 17degree carbon flat bar, 162g vs 140g. Alu vesion was just over 180g.

I once went through a lot of trouble to get Velocity Dyad (diet) rims. Lightweight 480g tandem rims, for my first WW 29" project. 544g for both.
Dealt with Velocity. They looked up the lightest in their warehouse for me (I feel bad now), they managed a pair of 506g each, and sent it on their cost. They wore quickly.

Crazy that if you pick parts "badly", when aiming for 9999g, you could end up over 11kg. We could easily together assemble an Excel bike a whole kg overweight vs claimed part weight, while still under 10kg.


----------



## Sexyblackbmw (Mar 7, 2007)

nino said:


> i have found Easton varies pretty much in handlebars and seatposts alike.
> 
> I sold many EC90 seatposts and also these handlebars and therefore weighed a whole bunch of them. Only 2 or 3 out of 50 handlebars were about 100g. i picked the lightest one for myself which still collects dust in a box somewhere in my basement: 96g
> 
> ...


Thats funny! My EC90SL bar came in at 96 grams too!


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Sexyblackbmw said:


> Thats funny! My EC90SL bar came in at 96 grams too!





nino said:


> Only 2 or 3 out of 50 handlebars were about 100g


You must have gotten lucky.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the wall thickness of the EC90 bars?

Thanks


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

*race face are as bad.*

I have exactly the same problem with a set of race face SL'S claimed weight of 99gms & mine came in at 112gms & also a selle italia saddle with 125gms printed on the side that actually weighs 140gms.
It pisses me off when manufacturers do this!!! IF A WEIGHT IS STATED IT SHOULD BE WITHIN 5GMS EITHER WAY!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

likely better to state the tolerances in the product spec and keep them within +/-5%. If they can't keep them any tighter than that I'd worry about the ability to have representative sample testing related to failure prediction be accurate. Heavier does not always mean stronger, the outlier products might be more prone to failure if the variation is in some critical area.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

I just bought a Thomson Masterpiece setback post 31.6 and it's spec'd at 193 grams. 191 on my scale  My 165g flite came in at 180. 

Just ordered some Truvativ Noir risers rated 160g, so we'll so how that goes. Why did I buy that little scale......

Mark


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Metal products seems to have better "tolerance" compared to carbon items...

I was lucky to have my 560mm EC90 bar at 97.3g (-1.7%) 

BeOne Team Limited Medium claimed 1020g, actual 1078g (+5.6%):madman: 

Scott Scale Limited 2005 size small, claimed 980g, actual 1013 (+3.3%):nono: 

I'd say mfr should keep tolerance of 2% either side.


----------



## mikeeeeeee (Oct 1, 2007)

make sure you shower before you ride, you lose about 11g of skin per day.


----------



## Mark16q (Apr 16, 2006)

Just received my Truvativ World Cup Noir Riser. I know it's a riser bar, so not really weight weenie, but I'm still a weenie about weight so it qualifies.

It's the 15mm rise, 640mm width deal, rated at 160 grams.

It came in at 157g  My Bonty bars on there now are about 250, so not a bad savings for $83 off ebay (new).

mg


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

My Easton EC70 CNT 660mm width low rise is 157 grams too !


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

My 2009 KMC X9SL chain has a claimed weight of 224g but actually weighs 274g. 22% over. That's unacceptable.


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

Official claimed weight of X9SL chain

110 links @ 242g on their catalogue

check how many links you have...


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

My X9SL is the 2009 model. They claim is 31g lighter than the 2008 model, but it's actually 19g heavier.


----------



## beroccaboy (Aug 22, 2009)

*lol ... you guys are funny ...*



kcreager said:


> I have the solution and it is so suprisingly brilliant I cannot believe i thought of it. This will save you the effort it takes to push 11g around as well as retain that weight in your wallet. My solution is very cheap in fact I hope it doesnt cost you a thing. Tell your girlfreind you love the gift. She will be very pleased. Then put the bar on your bike. Get your riding gear on, Look in the mirror. Then go to the toilet and take a pee (be sure to shake). This is gauranteed to shave weight as well as enable you to pedal faster. When you place the bike on the scale be sure to subtract at least a qaurter pound. All of this is scientifically tested so do not question its Integrity. Ride Fast!!


i just received my ec90 and was surprised to see it read 120g when i thought the site said 99g, but then i read the fine print ... 99g is the 25.4mm version ... i was a bit upset ... googled frantically to get to the bottom of it ... read this post ... pissed myself laughing ... lost 20g .... and voila problem solved !!! roflmao ...

thanks everyone ... especially for the pictures


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw this thread and had to check mine. Darn..... 104g.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

I saw this thread and had to run home and weigh mine. Darn..... 104g.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

mine also weighed in at 111g...


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Mine was 106g.


----------



## pxx (Mar 25, 2008)

102g here. The older model. Guess that's already kinda lucky weight.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

My monkeylite SL was about 10% over. I'm building up my first foray into weight weeniedom and it's pretty annoying that tolerances are so slack.


----------



## Ahki (Apr 30, 2010)

damm I should have read this thread earlier. mine came in at 107g


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

Nino must be talking about the 31.8mm Monkey Lite SL's hitting the160g mark because my 25.4 x 610 x 25mm, low rise CNT version is exactly 135g.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

AZ-X said:


> Nino must be talking about the 31.8mm Monkey Lite SL's hitting the160g mark because my 25.4 x 610 x 25mm, low rise CNT version is exactly 135g.


correct - it can be seen in the attached pictures as well.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

AZ-X said:


> Nino must be talking about the 31.8mm Monkey Lite SL's hitting the160g mark because my 25.4 x 610 x 25mm, low rise CNT version is exactly 135g.


yes, mine between 134-137g


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't have a Pic, but mine was 104 or even 106, one of the two.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

When I built my bike, The thomson stuff was the only thing that had an accurate weight associated to it. The stem and seatpost were within a gram of the Thomson site. My Easton stuff was waaaay off.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

TheRedMantra said:


> Just got a new old stock Klein Stratum 90 in the mail last week. Darn thing weighs 91.4g. Too bad I paid $45 for it, maybe I should call Klein and have them make me a new one. Oh wait, they're defunct. Shame, I love me some Klein products. Amazing what they got a handlebar to weigh fourteen years ago. Nothing lighter but schmolke for a much higher price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And one of the strongest bars for durability of the time period.

Bicycling magazine's original bar test article (titled stupid light handlebars) done after Jimmy Killen's spectacular crash in the reebok eliminator when he hit a pothole in the fire road and his bar snapped put it number one in fatigue testing. The Stratum 90 at $100 and 89.9 grams was 100,000+ fatigue cycles to failure. The next closest was the Bontrager Titec 118 bar at 25,567 cycles. Impact tests it scored second (tied with the Scott AT1 Liteflight) at 490 pounds with the winner being the Answer Hyperlite at 595 grams.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> And one of the strongest bars for durability of the time period.
> 
> Bicycling magazine's original bar test article (titled stupid light handlebars) done after Jimmy Killen's spectacular crash in the reebok eliminator when he hit a pothole in the fire road and his bar snapped put it number one in fatigue testing. The Stratum 90 at $100 and 89.9 grams was 100,000+ fatigue cycles to failure. The next closest was the Bontrager Titec 118 bar at 25,567 cycles. Impact tests it scored second (tied with the Scott AT1 Liteflight) at 490 pounds with the winner being the Answer Hyperlite at 595 grams.


I remember that article in Bicycling. After waiting around looking for one in bike shops, finally found a new one. It snapped in no time at all riding over a log at slow speed. What a piece of *****!!


----------



## grambo (Feb 2, 2004)

My Stratum 90 is still going strong after about 9 years. It's a really nicely made part... much nicer than the Easton carbon bars I have. I miss the 90's


----------

